# Siren x Varro puppies



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Dam: CH K9 Performance Knls Siren UCDX UAG2 RO3 OAC OJC OCC GS-N RS-N SchH BH ACAL 3 WDST 1 SDC II CGC TDI also #2 ranked working APBT

Sire: K9 PERFORMANCE KNLS VARRO RO1 ACAL 1,2, 3 SDC II CGC

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [438722] :: K9 PERFORMANCE KNLS BANSHEE

I'm a bit late posting these dogs up since they are already 14 weeks but here you go!

Auctus (Who BTW is still up for sale on co-own) male



























lol at Banshee's eye









I love this face it's the I'm going to be naughty face!









Banshee female



























Following mom









Her brothers are so mean to her!!






















































Oenomaus is such a little shit! He won't hold still for the camera so this is the only picture I have of him. He is going to a GP member in Nevada to be a Schutzhund dog!










This is Gannicus he looks just like his daddy and is co-own with Joy of against the wind kennel


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Awwwwww!!!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Awwww! I can't pick which one I like more!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Aww they are all so precious. I like the little Neener look alike best! Auctus is a Very nice boy.


----------



## cgEvan (Jul 26, 2012)

Love their faces!! Too cute.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

They are all adorable! !!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Their gorgeous.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

OooooooOOOooooo Auctus....I want. Hmmmm....


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Super cute. Were they all full drop? I'm shopping for a working pup (future)


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah my dogs genetically have big hound ears! That's why most my dogs are cropped, lol I do have a few that came out great but they tend to be long


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

I am in looooove!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> OooooooOOOooooo Auctus....I want. Hmmmm....


i thought the same thing at first. but if i get a second i should really get a female. lol


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh yes, Odin needs a wife!  I have better experience with males but I do want a female down the road too!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Oh yes, Odin needs a wife!  I have better experience with males but I do want a female down the road too!


bwahahaha thats funny. Odin is my first dog of my own the other 2 females i took care of were my ex's dogs. im not picky i just want them to get along lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> bwahahaha thats funny. Odin is my first dog of my own the other 2 females i took care of were my ex's dogs. im not picky i just want them to get along lol


I have the cutest little blue female who is about 10 months old that I'm considering placing. She is awesome! I'll be posting her up in the dogs for sale here pretty soon. I want to get video of her heeling first. Her names Rain she is a monsoon daughter.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> bwahahaha thats funny. Odin is my first dog of my own the other 2 females i took care of were my ex's dogs. im not picky i just want them to get along lol


Even with a female its not a guarantee they will get along.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Even with a female its not a guarantee they will get along.


Yes I am fully aware of this fact too. I should have stated it better in case others were taking that statement as fact. It should have read something like this:

I would like to get a female for a second dog so that they have a better chance of getting along, although I will still be ready to crate and rotate if necessary. And they will not ever be left alone unsupervised.

I forget sometimes that others are watching, errr reading. Lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

performanceknls said:


> I have the cutest little blue female who is about 10 months old that I'm considering placing. She is awesome! I'll be posting her up in the dogs for sale here pretty soon. I want to get video of her heeling first. Her names Rain she is a monsoon daughter.


O.O Rain?! Really?! I remember seening a post about her saying she's from Monsoons last litter! I am interested indeed and will be watching the forums!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Auctus is exactly what I want in the future. I love him and his color.....but those ears got to go lol! God is he cute though  that's a nice looking litter.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Auctus is exactly what I want in the future. I love him and his color.....but those ears got to go lol! God is he cute though  that's a nice looking litter.


You know you could always come pick him up in NY when you go to watch the WPBTCA nationals  I can bring him and it would only cost 75 for shipping! lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> You know you could always come pick him up in NY when you go to watch the WPBTCA nationals  I can bring him and it would only cost 75 for shipping! lol


LISA! Don't you dare!! Lol! Omg how tempting! It's just not the right time for me ATM.....but soon enough it will be  I can't wait to meet you at nationals! Will need to do dinner and some drinks one night


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Bella get out of here!!! I want him! (just got to convince th husband that co-own is ok)  I am close to NY too!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Bella get out of here!!! I want him! (just got to convince th husband that co-own is ok)  I am close to NY too!


Lisa and I have spoke about me having a pup off her yard on a future litter. Its very tempting to get my hands on one now but I'm just not in a position right now to do it. She does like her pups to go to working homes and I'll be doing WP, conformation, and schutzhund with my future pup. If she feels your a good fit then go for it. By all means


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha I was just joking around  he would be going to a working home (agility, weight pull, obedience) but my husband is nervous about co-owns because he had a dog on a co-own and the breeder actually took him back after the dog turned a year because it was a turned out to be a really good prospect...but that was part of the contract so he should have expected it, but he wasn't and was so upset when it happened so....yeah, it's the convincing the husband part that is tough...haha


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Bella get out of here!!! I want him! (just got to convince th husband that co-own is ok)  I am close to NY too!





::::COACH:::: said:


> Haha I was just joking around  he would be going to a working home (agility, weight pull, obedience) but my husband is nervous about co-owns because he had a dog on a co-own and the breeder actually took him back after the dog turned a year because it was a turned out to be a really good prospect...but that was part of the contract so he should have expected it, but he wasn't and was so upset when it happened so....yeah, it's the convincing the husband part that is tough...haha


I Co-Own 3 dogs with Lisa. She is not a problem to co own with as long as you are properly caring for the dog. She cares about good homes and is not like the horror stories you hear about happening with co-owns. I will not co own a dog with many people as I like my dogs to be MINE. I have never had any issues with Lisa even when the boys from Crixus and Xenas litter are rackin up titles and yet the only 2 females which I have are still playing house pet due to lack of events. Lisa hints at wanting them titled lol  but she doesn't give me shit, make it uncomfortable to own her dogs or ever speak of taking them from me.

There are very few people I would co-own 1 dog with much less 3. She is a very easy and realistic person to co-own with.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks holly and yes I hint..... and hint.. and hint.... at titles but it's not the end of the world. And I know it's hard not having events around.

Shoot Holly has 3 co-owns but also got Bailey and Justice from me! Holly is my own personal "Extra" kennel space!! LMAO!! I love me some Holly!!! 

The only time I was an ass is when the person who co-owned Barca with me wanted to put him down because he bit her in a dog fight. She didn't listen when I told her my dogs are hot, she promised me up and down she was ready for a high drive dog...... Yeah she wasn't! She almost put him down and I had to threaten her to stick to her contract. She had to send him back to me so I could evaluate him and if indeed he was HA I'll put him down myself. Of course he wasn't, he is one of my favorite dogs in my yard now. She was just ignorant on breaking up a fight, grabbed his waist, and yanked him out, She had multiple dogs and my only guess is he thought another dog got him from behind. He spun and nailed her in the leg and didn't let go right away. After a second he came off when he realized it was her but by then she was terrified by him. He has NEVER showed any HA here if anything he is one of the sweetest dogs I have. Just goes to show what ignorance can do and to think he could have been killed for no reason.

So yeah I love my dogs and as long as they have good homes then great! I want them titled of course since that's what I bred them for. But mess with my dogs like that and I'll fly to Canada and put a boot in your ass and cause an international incident!! LMAO


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Ugh yes Holly! We have a co own with our little English Bull Terrier...and he is getting evaluated next month for working ability and the breeder might take him back if he likes what he sees. So yep, I am resisting getting too attached to this dog  

OMG wow! About the Barca ordeal. Crazy lady. Glad you got him back


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> Thanks holly and yes I hint..... and hint.. and hint.... at titles but it's not the end of the world. And I know it's hard not having events around.


Call me crazy, but I think she's hinting at something  LOL



performanceknls said:


> Shoot Holly has 3 co-owns but also got Bailey and Justice from me! Holly is my own personal "Extra" kennel space!! LMAO!! I love me some Holly!!!


I am your CA holding facility Hahaha.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Coach, Holly, or PK....I thought that part of CO-owning had something to do with breeding rights? I don't understand how a breeder who co-owns a dog with you can just rip it out of your arms because it shows "potential" for something. I can understand if they take the dog back because it's being neglected but just because it shows promise isn't a good enough reason to me after it's been in my care for a year or more. I used to work with dogs and met a lot of people who co-owned show dogs for breeding rights once the dog was a champion and earned all it's points or even working titles. The dogs would be sent back to the original breeder to either be used for stud or the bitch to be bred. But the actual owner of the dog would still get the dog back once they were used for breeding purpose. I've never heard of what COACH is or maybe going through.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Coach, Holly, or PK....I thought that part of CO-owning had something to do with breeding rights? I don't understand how a breeder who co-owns a dog with you can just rip it out of your arms because it shows "potential" for something. I can understand if they take the dog back because it's being neglected but just because it shows promise isn't a good enough reason to me after it's been in my care for a year or more. I used to work with dogs and met a lot of people who co-owned show dogs for breeding rights once the dog was a champion and earned all it's points or even working titles. The dogs would be sent back to the original breeder to either be used for stud or the bitch to be bred. But the actual owner of the dog would still get the dog back once they were used for breeding purpose. I've never heard of what COACH is or maybe going through.


A breeder can make a contract to do whatever they wanna do..i believe in contracts for breeding and if they decide to rehome it purposes but i do find it to be very foolish to sign a contract like that coach (no offense  )


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aw they all look great Lisa. Lol @ the hound ears. Dosia's totally got em too. I so should have cropped him lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> I am your CA holding facility Hahaha.


Hee Hee I like that one better!! 



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Coach, Holly, or PK....I thought that part of CO-owning had something to do with breeding rights? I don't understand how a breeder who co-owns a dog with you can just rip it out of your arms because it shows "potential" for something. I can understand if they take the dog back because it's being neglected but just because it shows promise isn't a good enough reason to me after it's been in my care for a year or more. I used to work with dogs and met a lot of people who co-owned show dogs for breeding rights once the dog was a champion and earned all it's points or even working titles. The dogs would be sent back to the original breeder to either be used for stud or the bitch to be bred. But the actual owner of the dog would still get the dog back once they were used for breeding purpose. I've never heard of what COACH is or maybe going through.


I know some breeders like that and I think it's just awful they would take a dog out of a good home. Why not just breed to it later? I would never do that unless it was a safety issue like with Barca. I could list several breeders of APBT who are like that they are UKC breeders and I hear the horror stories people have, just NUTS!



kg420 said:


> Aw they all look great Lisa. Lol @ the hound ears. Dosia's totally got em too. I so should have cropped him lol.


I love me some Dosia ears!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I can't wait till Ash is done with school. I will have time for another addition


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol they are quite humerous when they flop around all crazy lol.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha, no offense taken Circlemkennels  but what you said is true, breeders can do anything they want and put it in a contract, and I was actually about to post about it in VP asking what everyone's thoughts on this type of co-own are. I am not a fan at all. I have learned my lesson...raising a pup and then being worried that it might be taken back is SO depressing! Being afraid of getting attached to the dog is just not right! I didn't think it would be that bad, but it is! Anyway....I am keeping me fingers crossed, but I am not going to hold my breath.


----------

